# Suns' Beasley cited for suspended license



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> PHOENIX (AP) -- Scottsdale police say Phoenix Suns forward Michael Beasley was cited last month on suspicion of speeding, driving on a suspended Arizona license and driving without a vehicle license plate or registration.
> 
> The Suns issued a statement Monday saying they discussed the matter with Beasley "and at this time do not believe any further action by the club is warranted."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2013/news/02/04/...spended-license.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So they didn't put a speed gun on him? They just suspect he was going approximately 26 mph over the limit?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

'On suspicion' is interesting, 71 mph is fairly approximate :laugh:

Beas has been playing better under Hunter. Hopefully he keeps it up.


----------

